# Putin's a Pussy



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 18, 2012)

Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison

Vlad, you're a fucking disgrace, no wonder Obama likes you

Pussy Riot sentenced to two years in prison colony over anti-Putin protest | Music | The Guardian


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 18, 2012)

You sound disappointed...were you a former admirer?


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> 
> Vlad, you're a fucking disgrace, no wonder Obama likes you
> 
> Pussy Riot sentenced to two years in prison colony over anti-Putin protest | Music | The Guardian



What "Putin" has to do with anything? Do you really think he gives a rat's tail of what some brainless morons say about him?

Btw, the "girls" did not "sing" anything anti-Putin in a church. They were repeatedly shouting out "God is shit!"

It is after the event their team put together the actual "performance" in a church with their pre-recoded "concert".
This is the original tape:
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...hoDYDA&usg=AFQjCNFyzel0YEvFGvD5P2p_InhdRGWI4w

These "darlings" are but a small part of a major anti-Russian campaign sponsored, among others, by Berezovsky. I hope, you know who and what he is.

Before the presidential elections in Russia, Berezovsky wrote an open letter to Patriarch of Russian Orthodox church asking him to put his authority behind Western efforts not to let Putin back into Kremlin; Berezovsky was asking Patriarch to support an alternative Russian government in exchange for the future support from the "opposition" once in power. 

Patriarch ignored his letter. 

And anti-Russian Orthodox campaign begun for real... Lots of Russian Orthodox churches across the country were vandalised; priests and congregation were assaulted... 

But you can't do it in Russia. Even those who do not consider themselves religious understood it as an attack on Russia itself: traditional morals and the very soul of Russia. If the authorities would not have arrested the three idiots from "Pussy Riot", people would have dealt with them in a very drastic fashion.
After "P. R." "performance" in a cathedral, hundreds of thousands of people, both religious and not religious, took part in a public prayer of deliverance of Orthodox church from an ongoing onslaught.












As for "girls" themselves, they started their career with turning over police cars, vandalising public transport as part of their "free artistic expression"; then proceeded with stuffing frozen poultry in vagina in a supermarket in a presence of a little child
Êàê óêðàñòü êóðèöó - ìàñòåð-êëàññ îò ãðóïïû Âîéíà. Ñìîòðåòü îíëàéí - Âèäåî - bigmir)net

When that didn't give them much craved fame, they moved onto having a group sex in a natural history museum during open time too; and the main "artist" was 9 months pregnant
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...iIHgDA&usg=AFQjCNF3ElxRjzXr9plC2q8_fiE6X5lgdQ

When even after that they were denied "fame", the "girls" moved onto vandalising Russian churches.

No wonder they became "celebrated heroes" in the West...


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

Aleksandr Dugin. Pussy Riot's Global Blackmail.

In terms of the Pussy Riot story, we are undoubtedly dealing with a case of information warfare. In fact, this is the kind of war the purpose of which corresponds to the purpose of any war. Those purposes are: the weakening of the opponent's influence, undermining his moral and psychological state, and the submission to a certain external will. This is the goal of any war.

Now, let us look at the target, the purpose, the means, the instruments, and the clients of this information war.
... the target has been selected quite precisely. When Kirill, the Patriarch of Moscow and All Russia, accepted the position of the arch-pastor of the Russian Orthodox Church, he announced a highly significant idea: ...

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...mIDoDA&usg=AFQjCNFs6LuPdT5iE-PTwOQy4eGQXloXCQ


----------



## eots (Aug 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> You sound disappointed...were you a former admirer?



I love Pussy Riot..


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> 
> Vlad, you're a fucking disgrace, no wonder Obama likes you
> 
> Pussy Riot sentenced to two years in prison colony over anti-Putin protest | Music | The Guardian



I think it is great you FINALLY found yourself a real communist to get pissed at. 

Do you really think Putin reads USMB?


----------



## Douger (Aug 19, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> ...


Only to keep track of what Sarah Paling is commenting on here.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

Imagine Russia protecting religious rights when we stopped awhile ago!   I was kind of disappointed in Putin asking for leniency for these rioters to get the sentence down to two years.    Two years will hardly teach them a lesson.  Five might have been more appropriate.


----------



## courseofhistory (Aug 19, 2012)

I heard the church leaders/priests--whatver they are called asked for mercy and forgave them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> I heard the church leaders/priests--whatver they are called asked for mercy and forgave them.



The left, including the left of the communists in Russia finds mercy and forgiveness a license to keep doing what they are doing.  

One of the first things Russians demanded when the old Soviet Union fell was to restore the Church.  Now the government protects religious rights.    And we no longer do.   Strange how that has worked out.


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Imagine Russia protecting religious rights when we stopped awhile ago!   I was kind of disappointed in Putin asking for leniency for these rioters to get the sentence down to two years.    Two years will hardly teach them a lesson.  Five might have been more appropriate.



+1500!

Hooliganism can fetch as much as 7 years! But they were tried for "insulting ... blah, blah, blah..."

The only hope is that in colony the inmates will explain the three idiots the errors of their ways...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

mememe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine Russia protecting religious rights when we stopped awhile ago!   I was kind of disappointed in Putin asking for leniency for these rioters to get the sentence down to two years.    Two years will hardly teach them a lesson.  Five might have been more appropriate.
> ...



Good point!   Likely the inmates themselves are Russian Orthodox.


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> I heard the church leaders/priests--whatver they are called asked for mercy and forgave them.



Just one.

The thing is: you can be forgiven if you ADMIT the wrongdoing and ASK for forgiveness. And anyone can forgive only the PERSONAL insult/wrongdoing. Here it was an attack on a CHURCH, and the morons never acknowledged they did anything wrong.


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



As I said before, the general mood is: people had enough from "creative classes"; even those who are not religious are upset.


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Imagine Russia protecting religious rights when we stopped awhile ago!   I was kind of disappointed in Putin asking for leniency for these rioters to get the sentence down to two years.    Two years will hardly teach them a lesson.  Five might have been more appropriate.


They should have just shot them.  I mean, imagine the gall of someone saying something bad about religion in public.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

I remember when the Soviet Union were "godless".    When the Soviet Union fell, the first thing the people did was take back their religion and the first thing the government did was protect religious rights.   Even as the United States attacks religion on a daily basis.   There is hope for this country even if we might have to suffer from communisim to get it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine Russia protecting religious rights when we stopped awhile ago!   I was kind of disappointed in Putin asking for leniency for these rioters to get the sentence down to two years.    Two years will hardly teach them a lesson.  Five might have been more appropriate.
> ...



They didn't say something bad about religion in public, they went into a church and vandalized it.  

Had the people there shot them instead of calling the authorities, they would have been well within their rights.


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Everyone in Russia noted that Pussy Riot did not go to their synagogue, for their funding would have dried up overnight; they did not go to a mosque either -- and I think we all know why...


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I remember when the Soviet Union were "godless".    When the Soviet Union fell, the first thing the people did was take back their religion and the first thing the government did was protect religious rights.   Even as the United States attacks religion on a daily basis.   There is hope for this country even if we might have to suffer from communisim to get it.



I think, the notion that the USSR was "Godless" is an exaggeration. Since Stalin signed the decrees that stopped the attacks on Russian Orthodox Church and returned them lots of church buildings, people were pretty much left to exercise their believes. Only sects were outlawed.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> 
> Vlad, you're a fucking disgrace, no wonder Obama likes you
> 
> Pussy Riot sentenced to two years in prison colony over anti-Putin protest | Music | The Guardian



Telling the way neo-cons attempt to vilify Putin, as if hes some sort of a communist attempting to reinstate the old Soviet system. Clearly neo-cons need to keep the myth of an evil outside world alive to justify militarism and the illegal invasion of sovereign nations.

Actually, Putin has much in common with most conservatives, he has fully embraced capitalism; he thrives in the corruption allowed to manifest in the environment of unregulated, unbridled greed and avarice. And like most conservatives Putin is an authoritarian, quick to stifle dissent and impose conformity.  

And the notion of Obama being anything like Putin is ignorant idiocy: unlike Putin Obama is an advocate of the rule of law, embraces diversity, and acknowledges the value of dissent.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> ...



I'd vote for Putin for president over obama.  obama is old school communist.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> 
> Vlad, you're a fucking disgrace, no wonder Obama likes you
> 
> Pussy Riot sentenced to two years in prison colony over anti-Putin protest | Music | The Guardian



You're confusing Obama for Bush.

Obama can't stand Putin.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF5uq7MaeEA]Putin Lectures Obama At Tense Meeting- YouTube[/ame]

Don't you remember conservatives were cheering Putin then?

Bush fondly remembers Putin..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx49KA_IW-Y]&#39;Bush Looked Into Putin&#39;s Eyes&#39; Miami Book Fair Bush Interview pt.2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



^ See CrusaderFrank?

 Case in point!


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course obama can't stand Putin.   Putin gave him a bitch slap in mexico and put him in his little boy pants place.  I wish I could have seen it.

obama faced a real world leader and fell on his face.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> ...



Conservatives have a love hate relationship with Putin. He was the head of the evil empire when Bush was breaking all sorts of missile defense treaties. Became our friend again, when Bush wanted his support for the Iraqi invasion. Became hated again when Russia squared off against Georgia. Friendly again..when Putin insulted Obama, internationally. I guess he's hated again now because Romney has called the "Soviet..erm Russia" the leading geo-political threat to the United States.

Confusing yes..but..they are conservatives.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 19, 2012)

Russia could be our largest geo political threat and STILL protect the religious freedom of it's people when the US has declared war on Christian in the United States.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Of course obama can't stand Putin.   Putin gave him a bitch slap in mexico and put him in his little boy pants place.  I wish I could have seen it.
> 
> obama faced a real world leader and fell on his face.



It's wonderful watching you so-called patriots side with foreign leaders when the President of this country is in your party.

Here's an example of true patriotism.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX1lBOxoJeU]Rangel Responds to Chavez - YouTube[/ame]

Something you guys don't understand.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Russia could be our largest geo political threat and STILL protect the religious freedom of it's people when the US has declared war on Christian in the United States.



Protecting religious freedom by closing down free speech?

Interesting.

Any more of these anti-american pro theocratic views you want to put out there?


----------



## Liability (Aug 19, 2012)

It doesn't matter WHAT the fuckin' punk rock singers said or sang.

The fact remains, they got a show trial for having and expressing an opinion and got convicted (as was preordained) on some bullshit "hooliganism" charge.

*What kind of utterly mindless pussy SUPPORTS what the scumbag Putin did in this instance?*

Hey Vlad, you quiffy motherfucker, if you're that afraid of a punk rock "band," maybe you should just go take a permanent vacation in some secure materialistic tropical Island with the $40 BILLION dollars worth of Russian wealth you've stolen.

Maybe bring some boy toys to suck your cock for you, too,


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Protecting religious freedom by closing down free speech?



Sallow, Russia has SO MUCH freedoms, it is time it brought back some RESPONSIBILITY for some "freedoms"...


----------



## mememe (Aug 19, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> I heard the church leaders/priests--whatver they are called asked for mercy and forgave them.



Internet is a terrible thing if one wants to pull the fast one on public...

Bloggers already discovered that a person who pretended to be deacon and who supposedly wrote a letter mentioned by you -- is a fake. And a letter repeats word for word passages from an article in a well known liberal media outlet "Echo of Moscow"...

ÐÐ³Ð¾ÑÑ ÐÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð² - Ð¼Ð¸Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð¿Ð¸Ð¿Ð°ÑÑÐ°


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


Fortunately that's not the case here in the States.  We don't shoot protesters, much to your chagrin, I'm sure.


----------



## Toro (Aug 19, 2012)

This is going to help album sales.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Of course obama can't stand Putin.   Putin gave him a bitch slap in mexico and put him in his little boy pants place.  I wish I could have seen it.
> 
> obama faced *a real world leader* and fell on his face.



Maybe you and Frank would be better off in Russia...just a suggestion.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 19, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course obama can't stand Putin.   Putin gave him a bitch slap in mexico and put him in his little boy pants place.  I wish I could have seen it.
> ...



I think you are on to something.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 20, 2012)

Liability said:


> It doesn't matter WHAT the fuckin' punk rock singers said or sang.
> 
> The fact remains, they got a show trial for having and expressing an opinion and got convicted (as was preordained) on some bullshit "hooliganism" charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

Putin asked for leniency.  What a PUNK he is.

These protesters went into a church and under the wrongly applied guise of free speech vandalized the church.  What kind of person support that?   The American left!  The American left would and has supported the supposed rights of vandals to destroy Church property in the US so I can't be surprised that they support the right of vandals to destroy church property in any other country.

What the left won't tolerate though, are vandals going into a mosque and destroying that property.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Of course obama can't stand Putin.   Putin gave him a bitch slap in mexico and put him in his little boy pants place.  I wish I could have seen it.
> ...



Do you mean that this country is so lacking in leadership that anyone who wants leadership should go to a country that has it?

What about just replacing the failure we have?


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> These protesters went into a church and under the wrongly applied guise of free speech vandalized the church.  What kind of person support that?   The American left!  The American left would and has supported the supposed rights of vandals to destroy Church property in the US ...


Citation needed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > These protesters went into a church and under the wrongly applied guise of free speech vandalized the church.  What kind of person support that?   The American left!  The American left would and has supported the supposed rights of vandals to destroy Church property in the US ...
> ...



Links have been given, and indeed was given in the very first post!


Ironically, since the vandalism occurred in and to a church, Pussy Riot was actually charged with hooiganism based on religious hatred.  Sort of the Russian equivalent of a hate crime.  Which would not happen in the US because Christians can't be victims of hate crimes only perpetrators.  

Pussy Riot trial: A glance at the case against anti-Putin feminist rockers  - New York Daily News


----------



## Liability (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




Good link.  Not even a HINT of any alleged "vandalism."

Bad manners, perhaps.  Interrupting a service, if that's a crime.  Sure.

Trespass or the Russian equivalent?  Why not?

But "hooliganism?"

Give us a freakin' break.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

What part of this do you not see as vandalism?

Inna Shevchenko, a member of the Ukrainian group Femen that is known for staging bare-breasted shock performances, vandalized the four-meter high wooden cross using a chain saw with the help of two other activists.
Read more at Russian Orthodox Church Seeks Clemency for Pussy Riot Punk Band

Vandalizing Churches in the US is acceptable.  It's not in Russia.  Gay activists can vandalize whatever they want.  It's free speech.

Hate crime: gay activists vandalize Mark Driscoll&#8217;s Mars Hill Church « Wintery Knight

Stained glass and other windows were broken at the Mars Hill Church, according to a post on the Facebook page of Pastor Tim Smith.

&#8220;Neighbors of the church reported seeing several young adults in black masks throwing large rocks into the windows,&#8221; a church news release said. &#8220;Police stated that a bank in the area was also vandalized in the same way and that they believe the vandalism was planned ahead of time, most likely by an activist group.&#8221;

On Tuesday, KPTV FOX 12 reported it had received an email from someone using the name &#8220;Angry Queers&#8221; and claiming responsibility.

Russia protects religious rights.  The US does not.  In fact, welcomes attacks on religion as justified.


----------



## Liability (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> What part of this do you not see as vandalism?
> 
> Inna Shevchenko, a member of the Ukrainian group Femen that is known for staging bare-breasted shock performances, vandalized the four-meter high wooden cross using a chain saw with the help of two other activists.
> Read more at Russian Orthodox Church Seeks Clemency for Pussy Riot Punk Band
> ...



No moving the goalpost, please.

The news report YOU cited says THIS in pertinent part:



> Two weeks before March's presidential election five women dressed in brightly colored miniskirts and balaclavas  masks that cover their faces entirely and leave only the eyes uncovered  and *took over the church's pulpit for less than a minute.* They *high-kicked and danced around while singing a song pleading "Virgin Mary, drive Putin away!"* that also contained diatribes against the top Orthodox clergy. They *bowed and blessed themselves as security guards arrived to take them out.* The performance was videotaped and immediately became an Internet hit. The act followed a series of other recent performances by the group, including one from atop a bus and another one from a jail roof. Shortly before their church stunt, they became an Internet sensation for a song titled "Putin Chickens Out" from a spot on Red Square used in czarist Russia for announcing government decrees.



This is the incident for which they were charged.  Or at least that's what I took the article to be claiming.

NO PART of the article you cited ( Pussy Riot trial: A glance at the case against anti-Putin feminist rockers  - New York Daily News ) says diddly shit about a chainsaw.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

The article did not state the chainsaw incident which just means the reporting was edited out.  That's why I never take a leftist news report at face value.   This is very common with leftist reporting.


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> What part of this do you not see as vandalism?
> 
> Inna Shevchenko, a member of the Ukrainian group Femen that is known for staging bare-breasted shock performances, vandalized the four-meter high wooden cross using a chain saw with the help of two other activists.
> Read more at Russian Orthodox Church Seeks Clemency for Pussy Riot Punk Band
> ...


Tilting at windmills again, I see.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

America has been told by its communists in the democratic leadership that the way to freedom is over the rights of religion.


----------



## mememe (Aug 20, 2012)

Toro said:


> This is going to help album sales.



What "albums"?


----------



## mememe (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Putin asked for leniency.  What a PUNK he is.



Where do you get your information from???!!!

*Neither Putin, nor Russian clergy asked for leniency!!!*


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 20, 2012)

mememe said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Putin asked for leniency.  What a PUNK he is.
> ...


He makes it up as he goes.


----------



## mememe (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> 1. Inna Shevchenko, a member of the Ukrainian group Femen that is known for staging bare-breasted shock performances, vandalized the four-meter high wooden cross using a chain saw with the help of two other activists.
> 
> 
> 2. Read more at Russian Orthodox Church Seeks Clemency for Pussy Riot Punk Band



1. After it transpired that the cross was not Russian Orthodox, but Catholic and was put there in commemoration of the US-orchestrated Orange Revolution, the spokesperson for Femen apologised stating they were required to break down Russian Orthodox cross.

Serves to show that all these "performances" are paid by an outside forces and directed at Russian Orthodoxy.

2. *A juorno who published this article is a LIAR!!!!!!!*


----------



## mememe (Aug 20, 2012)

Liability said:


> Bad manners, perhaps.  Interrupting a service, if that's a crime.  Sure.
> 
> Trespass or the Russian equivalent?  Why not?
> 
> ...



Good!

After they will come out, invite them to US to "perform" in US *synagogues*!  Why not? 

But in Russia people don't want any of your "liberal values", especially, not in churches.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I only mentioned you and Frank, since you both hold Putin in such high regard.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 20, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I got it from here.

Pussy Riot trial: Vladimir Putin calls for leniency | World news | guardian.co.uk

It's not my fault that you are badly informed.


----------



## mememe (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I got it from here.
> 
> Pussy Riot trial: Vladimir Putin calls for leniency | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> .



Katzndogz, I understand that you can use only what you can get hold of; and since you don't know Russian you have no access to the prime sources.

But *that article is a LIE!*

"I hope the court will deliver a correct, well-founded ruling" -- is NOT a call for "leniency". Putin said the only thing a politician in his position could say: he put his trust in the justice system.


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 20, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...


Clearly that was meant for fascist lickspittles like you to have the slimmest of fig leaves to defend him with.  You and I both know this.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 21, 2012)

It is obvious that anyone who believes in religious freedom is a fascist.  That's why the fight in the US is to wipe the entire concept out of America.


----------



## Crackerjack (Aug 21, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> It is obvious that anyone who believes in religious freedom is a fascist.  That's why the fight in the US is to wipe the entire concept out of America.


You must be hell on windmills.


----------



## mememe (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## mememe (Aug 23, 2012)

Just an illustration to hypocrisy of Western establishments:

while prominent UK, German, American singers, actors and politicians are wringing their hands in anguish at the "inhumane punishment" of the three vandals in Russia, the South African police on behalf of BRITISH corporation murders 34 workers and wounds 78. 

And not a peep from bleeding hearts whores (including media)!

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...lIGYBw&usg=AFQjCNH5wHj1QzX-zqqu8J24cNgZW72hBQ


----------



## Liability (Aug 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Just an illustration to hypocrisy of Western establishments:
> 
> while prominent UK, German, American singers, actors and politicians are wringing their hands in anguish at the "inhumane punishment" of the three vandals in Russia, the South African police on behalf of BRITISH corporation murders 34 workers and wounds 78.
> 
> ...





meepmeep quotes a Pravda-like source and BELIEVES the shit.

Yeah, dip shit.  S. African police are at the beck and call of Brit corporations.  

You fucking' simple minded goober.


----------



## Liability (Aug 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Bad manners, perhaps.  Interrupting a service, if that's a crime.  Sure.
> ...



I am not sure I would care to invite them anywhere.

And, of course, you twerp, that's utterly beside the point.

The point is not whether I place any value on their musical "product."

The point is -- *as you well know* _but are too fucking dishonest to ever admit_ -- the real reason they got in trouble was for expressing a particular line of thinking.  Ironically, this makes you a pussy, too!


----------



## mememe (Aug 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> Yeah, dip shit.  S. African police are at the beck and call of Brit corporations.
> 
> You fucking' simple minded goober.



You call me  "simple minded", yet it is YOU who don't know that Lonmin is a British company! Maybe it is you, who are simple-minded?


----------



## mememe (Aug 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> - the real reason they got in trouble was for expressing a particular line of thinking.



What "line of thinking" that might be?


----------



## mememe (Aug 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8znhEhxl3s&feature=player_embedded]Americans Arrested for Dancing at the Jefferson Memorial in D.C. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Aug 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > - the real reason they got in trouble was for expressing a particular line of thinking.
> ...



That Putin is a bitch who stole the election, amongst other things, you ignorant twerp.


----------



## mememe (Aug 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Well, it is their personal opinion, but why did they go to Russian Orthodox Cathedral, behaved there in a highly offensive manner and repeatedly shouted "God is shit"?


----------



## Liability (Aug 23, 2012)

mememe said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



To stir up shit, one might guess.

And?

That's worth two years in a fucking Russian slammer?

You have very distorted "values," meepmeep.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2012)

In America pussy puts you in jail, in Soviet Russia state puts pussy in jail!


Google Image Result for http://images.vmeimg.com/imagesListings/1/127/16.jpg


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 23, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Vlad took offense to a song and protest by the girl group "Pussy Riot" and after a Soviet show trial the girls got 2 years in prison
> 
> Vlad, you're a fucking disgrace, no wonder Obama likes you
> 
> Pussy Riot sentenced to two years in prison colony over anti-Putin protest | Music | The Guardian



Ya Frankie.. Putin is a pussy... That's how he got to be the head of the KGB.  The KGB is known world wide for being pussies.  So Putin must be a super pussy.

Frank You REALLY are one dumb son of a bitch.

True Story.


----------



## mememe (Aug 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> To stir up shit, one might guess.
> And?
> That's worth two years in a fucking Russian slammer?
> 
> You have very distorted "values," meepmeep.



And Russian Orthodox Churches are not for "stirring up shit".
In law its called hooliganism and is punishable for up to 7 years in prison. Unfortunately, they were tried on a different charge (it too can fetch 6 years, btw) and given a lesser sentence.

In Russia people do not appreciate Western "values".


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 24, 2012)

mememe said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > mememe said:
> ...



Then take a chainsaw to the cross.


----------



## mememe (Aug 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> mememe said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



And now, a spokeswoman for Femen announced they will travel to Russia and chainsaw all Russian wooden churches, especially in Kizhi (a historical site dating from the 17th century; included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage sites).


----------



## mememe (Aug 26, 2012)

A point of note:

Zbigniew Brzezinski: After the collapse of the USSR, the main enemy of the USA will be the Russian Orthodox Church.


----------

